# Question about Milk Thistle amount



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu is finally finished with the Adenosyl that the vet gave her which had SamE and, I think, Milk Thistle in it. Either way, now I am starting her on Milk Thistle. What I bought is a liquid Milk Thistle Seed Extract (1:1) 2000mg, and directions for humans say 28-56 drops 3x a day. How much should I give Lulu? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Milk Thistle Dosage

Weight of Canine Recommended Dosage (%) 
05 - 10 lbs. 15 
11 - 20 lbs. 20 
21 - 40 lbs. 30 
41 - 70 lbs. 50 
71 - 100 lbs. 75 

How Much Milk Thistle to Give to a Dog | eHow.com


Dosage
You can find milk thistle in health food stores and online. It is also becoming more commonly available in drugstores and grocery stores. The strength of the milk thistle may vary greatly from brand to brand. It can be found in capsule, tablet and tincture forms. Read labels carefully and discuss dosages and possible interactions to other medications with your veterinarian.

The usual recommended extract of milk thistle contains 70 to 80 percent silymarin. Each extract should be labeled with the silymarin percent. Recommended dosage for dogs with liver damage is approximately 20 to 50 mg per day per each kg of body weight. A kg is equal to 2.20462262 pounds. The daily dosage should be taken in two equally divided doses. For example: 200 to 500mg daily for a dog weighing 10 kg or 22 pounds; 452 to 1130mg daily for a dog weighing 22.6 kg or 50 pounds.


----------

